# 2001 mercury sable check coolent light



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

My wife's dash warning light keeps coming on Check coolent?
I have checked this out and I have a lot of coolent.
I would like to check the switch or indicator plug 
does anyone know where to find this, I could have a bad connection for a start !:whistling2:

deck hand


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

More then likely the switch is in the coolant return tank..check the level cold and add as needed


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

gotboost said:


> More then likely the switch is in the coolant return tank..check the level cold and add as needed


 
HI thanks
I did this. I looked all over the tank area for something pluged in to the tank ? My next step is the old dealer Give me $40.00 dollars and I'll show you !
Deck hand


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

It's a common problem with thoses years of Tarus/Sable,the switch is in the tank at the bottom,have to remove the tank to get to the wiring,
there is an updated tank and sensor with a clear top,Dorman products sells it about 40 bucks


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I had the same problem when I had an '86 Ford Escort. I ended up just unplugging the sensor and the light turned off.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

gotboost said:


> It's a common problem with thoses years of Tarus/Sable,the switch is in the tank at the bottom,have to remove the tank to get to the wiring,
> there is an updated tank and sensor with a clear top,Dorman products sells it about 40 bucks


Thanks Now I know where to look and repair or forget it.
Deckhand


----------

